# eating at / near Marriott Phuket Beach



## abdibile (Jan 2, 2010)

WHat are the recommendations for getting something to eat at / close to Marriott Phuket Beach club?

The JW certainly offers great food, but it is certainly a little pricey for everyday use, correct?

Is there a supermarket nearby and good quality (clean!) restaurants within walking distance?

Any other recommendations on what to do there? 

I will be there for 2 weeks early March.

Thanks!


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 2, 2010)

*Marriott Phuket*



abdibile said:


> WHat are the recommendations for getting something to eat at / close to Marriott Phuket Beach club?
> 
> The JW certainly offers great food, but it is certainly a little pricey for everyday use, correct?
> 
> ...



My response is two years old but since no one has responded I will give it.  We found nothing close to the timeshare.  The resort does have a small grocery store onsite with fairly reasonable prices.  I would suggest you write the concierge there and ask where the closest grocery store is and how you get there.  To get their email address, you might try going to the Marriott website and then their resort and see if an email address is given.

We thoroughly enjoyed the resort -- absolutely the more beautiful timeshare unit we had ever been in (over 25 years doing timeshare travel).  Only warning is not to leave food out -- we got ants into our cereal boxes!


----------



## Retired TSO (Jan 3, 2010)

There is a place called the Turle Village about a five minute walk from the resort which was in the process of opening when we were there last year and I understand that now it has a mini food market, a pub, a coffee club where they also serve meals and a Swenson ice cream shop along with several non food related shopping. I have read some reviews of the food and it is generally good and much more reasonable than at the Marriotts.
Here is their web site for more information: http://www.royalgardenplaza.co.th/turtlevillage/?pid=AWDINP125

We will be there in mid January and if I find any more details, will let you know.

Also, you might want to look into the Marriott Thailand Gold card. This card is like an 'entertainment card' and gives you 50% off on your meals at Marriott Restaurants on dining for two and 33% on Dining for three and so on. IN ADDITION, it has several coupons. The ones for dining include a couple coupons with 50% off on dining for three or four or even 6 plus several coupons for preferred hotel rates at Marriotts all over Thailand.
I got one last year and really liked it. It costs approx. $250.00 and if good for a full year. All the coupons are fully transferrable so one can even split the cost of the card with some one who might be visiting if you do not plan on using all the coupons..Let me know if you want more information on this and I can send you more details via email...


----------



## Retired TSO (Jan 21, 2010)

I am at the Marriott Phuket Beach Club right now and will be leaving on Sunday, Jan. 24th. I have the Marriott Thailand Gold card and a few coupons left over which expire on Jan. 31st. If any one is around here and can use them, send me a PM and I will be happy to leave them behind..


----------



## dima (Jan 21, 2010)

We just returned from Phuket and absolutely happy with this timeshare!
For grosery shopping we used Turtle Village that is just 2 minutes walk or half minute drive by free buggy. There are Starbucks and coffee shop for cheap lunch.
For dinner we went to local seafood restaurants where food was great:
1. 10 minutes drive by minivan (700 BHT both ways) to Juckajan. We spent about $100 for a party of six with drinks. Not so fansy but very good choice for this area.
2. Octupus is probably the best place to eat around. 30 minutes drive, fare was 1400 BHT, bill was about $200 for party of six. We had plenty of shrimps, fish, drinks.
Enjoy you stay. We are ready to go there again in a year!


----------



## catharsis (Jun 5, 2010)

*marriott gold card*



Retired TSO said:


> Also, you might want to look into the Marriott Thailand Gold card. This card is like an 'entertainment card' and gives you 50% off on your meals at Marriott Restaurants on dining for two and 33% on Dining for three and so on. IN ADDITION, it has several coupons. The ones for dining include a couple coupons with 50% off on dining for three or four or even 6 plus several coupons for preferred hotel rates at Marriotts all over Thailand.
> I got one last year and really liked it. It costs approx. $250.00 and if good for a full year. All the coupons are fully transferrable so one can even split the cost of the card with some one who might be visiting if you do not plan on using all the coupons..Let me know if you want more information on this and I can send you more details via email...



Is there anyone out there on TUG who might have (or be able to get) a thailand gold card - I applied through the central office in bangkok but was told I could not get one as I was not a thai resident.

I'm happy to pay for a new card or share a card with anyone who already has one but does not need to use it during July 2010.

I'd  really appreciate it as we will be staying at the Mai Khao beach for a week as well as 3-4 nights at marriotts in Thailand before and after the week in MKB.

Thanks in advance - feel free to respond here or via PM


----------



## fizzysoup (Apr 6, 2011)

dima said:


> There are Starbucks and coffee shop for cheap lunch.


There is no 'Starbucks' at 'Turtle Village', but there is a 'Coffee Club' which serves a very reasonable selection of dishes at a very reasonable price, (compared to the Marriott outlets).

It seems like the Marriott is getting tough on who it lets purchase the 'Gold Card'.  You used to be able to order it and have it sent to the PBC to await your arrival. Now they are more curious as to whether or not you are a Thai resident!

Without the Gold Card, we will be eating a lot more at the Coffee Club or 'Bill Bentleys' (which incidentally is not all that cheap either), apart from 'happy hour' drinks prices :rofl: :rofl: 

Alternatively there are quite a few 'local stalls' spring up around the place which serves good Thai cuisine at very affordable prices.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is an oldish thread but here are some eating ideas from my recent visit in March 2011.

1. The new Renaissance Mai Khao - just along the road from PBC. They will send the hotel "Tuk Tuk" to collect you and take you home. Two restaurants - both excellent and low prices than the JW restaurants.

2. Turtle Village. Two places to eat. Bill Bentley's - English Pub. Cheap drinks during the long happy hour(s). Specials for food are the best - best ribs in Phuket on Saturday nights. The Coffee Club. Excellent coffee - far better than Starbucks. Good reasonably priced food. There is also an ice cream place for the kids. 

Turtle Village also boasts a small supermarket in the basement by the underground car park. Less expensive than the small shop in the JW by the Deli but still more expensive than the main supermarkets that you will need to travel to by car. 

If you want a big supermarket you need to go to the Central Festival Mall which has a very good international supermarket with lots of fresh food and also internationally sourced items fro around the world. Again if you don't have a rental car the local taxis will take you there and Wait while you shop to bring you back. This takes about 40 minutes by car each way.

There is also the big Tesco-Lotus super market but this tends to cater m,ore for the local Thai customer base but is still worth a visit.

Finally you can go to Patong Beach if you have a car and there you will find a big Mall (Jungceylon) with a large Carrefour supermarket as well as dept. stores and all the usual retailers you find in Thai shopping malls.

3. Local places. 

Kin Dee. This place opened in early 2010 and is a short drive away - takes no more than 3 or 4 minutes by car. The local taxi's will take you and Kin Dee will call a cab to take you home. This is a Thai local restaurant built on a tidal creek just over the main highway and down a side road (about 150 yards down the side road). It is in the jungle so you should spray up with good strong mosquito repellent at night - they do supply a locally sourced spray to use at the table and it DOES WORK. Kin Dee is owned and run by Ton who was previously the Thai Cooking school teacher at the JW Marriott. All the food is locally sourced and is excellent - she served the tenderest squid in the world. This is not a fancy "fine dining" place - you can eat at the JW or the Anantara for mega $$$ if you want Fine Dining. Here the food is great and cheap - $10 a head is all you need and the local beer is cheap too. Wine is expensive everywhere in Thailand due to the 400% import tax. If the bottle say Thai wine - avoid it !!!

Uncle Lern's. This is a new That Street Food place also owned by Ton and is located at the back gate (staff entrance) of the Anantara and Mai Khao Beach Club. You can walk to it from Mai Khao Beach Club reception - take the shuttle bus there and then walk past the laundry complex and the to the back gate. Takes 4 minutes from the shuttle bus stop. Again - really cheap food and beer.

If you travel along the road towards the Renaissance then there are several more local food places which all serve excellent and freshly cooked local food.

If you want to travel further and have a car then there are many beach restaurants at Nai Yang Beach which is close to the Airport and there you can eat for very few $$$ and sit on the beach and watch the sun set whilst enjoying the local food and beer.


----------

